# One High Beam Not Working



## emwolb01 (May 31, 2012)

2002 Altima. Passenger side high beam not working. Driver side works fine. Bulb OK (swapped), Fuse OK, Relay OK (swapped). Voltage measure on lamp socket on bad side with DTR is 12v. With high beam voltage goes to 0v. Measure across fuse in IPDM for bad lamp is 6v. For good lamp is it 12v. What is my issue?


----------

